# Starting Up the Mistbed



## gumneck (Jun 21, 2007)

Starting it later than I wanted to but hope to get some black cherry to root. Anyone ever root Black Cherry via misting? How about Japanese Red Maple?

I intend to try it anyway. 

Muscadines are what I mainly do. You can see the cherry I started tonight. I left two leaves as I normally do with Muscadines or other plants I've had luck with. Didn't use any root tone. Plan to mist for about seven seconds every 6-8 minutes. I'll fine tune the off times as the days go by. 

As always, feel free to let the advice fly my way.

Tom


----------



## gumneck (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, spring update on the misting propagation method for black cherry trees. 

I have one that is growing well out of about 10 sticks that I tried. I may have more that eventually bud out but right now there is only one that is growing well(about 12 inches).


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 3, 2008)

Keep those cards and letters coming GumNeck....I'm hooked on following your trail.


----------



## Adkpk (May 4, 2008)

This thread put the idea to my head. We are planning to build one now. Where did you get the mist setup. The table I got down and the gf wants to use a more attractive color pvc . How about covering it what do you got on that and for what reason? We are propogating some rhodo's. I hear they're easy and a good plant to start with.


----------

